# 914a question



## Skramer360 (6 mo ago)

I have a New Holland TC30 with a 914a belly mower. It was mostly neglected before I bought it a couple months ago. I put all new bearings and seals on the deck and new idler pulleys as well. The gearbox seems a little stiff for my liking. Is there a parts breakdown for the gearbox on the 914a deck? Does it use regular old 80w90 gear oil?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached is a parts diagram for your 914A gearbox. Click on diagram 026 "gearbox components". It takes gear oil. Fill it about half full if you have no other way to check the fluid level. 









New Holland 914A-SERIES - NH MID-MOUNT MOWERS(01/98 - 12/00) Parts


New Holland 914A-SERIES - NH MID-MOUNT MOWERS(01/98 - 12/00) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Skramer360 (6 mo ago)

Thanks, I've seen the Messics parts breakdowns before, but apparently didn't look closely enough.


----------

